# Good SSH Client?



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I tried connectbot but the problem is that it does not like the alt key for our physical keyboards. Anyone know how to work around this or know of a good ssh client that plays nice with our physical/hardware keyboard?

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ssh'ing from your phone? Just use any terminal emulator. I do it with mine fairly often and the alt key works fine with it


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

From my phone to a remote server.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I use ConnectBot daily. What exactly is wrong with Alt in your case?

Alt in its normal sense (switch to alternate characters) works perfectly for me.

In case you're wondering: there are no terminals that support Alt key in its regular "PC" sense. Alt combinations are translated to Escape sequences.

P.S. I'm falling asleep here so I beg your pardon for tons of edits here. Made some silly mistakes while trying to explain.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

For example, I was trying to run apt-show-versions over ssh on my debian box from my phone but when I hit alt then v on my phones keyboard, it would not place a - for me. I am using AOKP btw.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

It might actually be related to AOKP's keyboard handling/mapping. Does it input “v” instead?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

No it inputs a ^ but the ^ is located down low on the line such as where an underscore(_) would go.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like it's using the alt key as a control key instead.


----------



## bifkit (Jun 13, 2011)

I have similar issues with ConnectBot on my D2. I actually use VX ConnectBot now, which is supposedly just the original with some updates rolled in by another dev.

Both apps give me trouble with the alt key now, but it wasn't always a problem. Something went sideways when I was regularly flashing new ROMs every few days, but I don't know exactly when I noticed it.

It seems like something is off with the key mapping and alt, but only in the ConnectBot interface. In my case, several keys (but not all) produce the alt-characters for the keys a row below them. So alt-Q will produce a bang (!) instead of a 1, alt-W will produce a crunch (#) instead of a 2, etc.

I tried to find out more about this issue, but Googling and poking around on the dev's Google Code site didn't turn up any others complaining about the bug. Until this thread, I figured I was the only one who had trouble with the alt key, so I assumed it was something I had done to my phone.

I never figured out how to fix it, but as a work around, I use the soft keyboard embedded within ConnectBot for symbols. Just tap the screen to bring up the in-terminal menu, and hit the keyboard icon. Maddening to use more than a few times in a session, but if I need to spend that long in a terminal, I usually just find a PC.

Don't know if this is helpful, but you can at least take comfort that you're not alone.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I ended up finding an app called telenet on the market, and despite the name it does offer ssh as an option. Rather then typing right into a cli you type in to a text input block and then hit the send button on screen(I forgot if the keyboard enter key works or not), but it work great. I just wanted to keep an ssh app handy incase something goes down on my sites server or irc server.

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------

